# Mickey Mouse platys 5g tank



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

So I talked to my friend and she's ok with it. Now I just need to sort out the details. 

My friend's son is a huge mickey mouse fan. I am going to get him a 5g tank and full set up for mickey mouse platy as a birthday present (come this june)

He is 2, so it will help him learn responsbility (though his mom will be doing the water changes, just with him "helping"). I was doing a little research on platys, to learn how to sex them. I'll only get males to avoid breeding and overpopulation via babies. To make sure they get started well, I am getting everything needed including the tank, filter, decorations, heater, and food.

So how many male platys can be kept in a 5 gallon tank? would 3 be a good number? I can't get a bigger tank because she lives in a trailer so there's not a ton of space. Also, could I throw a couple ghost shrimp in there? or do platys not like them, or would that increase the bioload too much?


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Platys need at least a 10 gallon tank. 5 gallons is way to small IMO.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Why don't you go with guppies? They are very colourful, males especially and are very cheap, you can buy them sexed in the stores. They can I believe be kept in a 5 gal tank.


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Why don't you go with guppies? They are very colourful, males especially and are very cheap, you can buy them sexed in the stores. They can I believe be kept in a 5 gal tank.


No, it would have to be mickey mouse platys. It's only because they are mickey mouse, and this boy has got to be one of mickey's biggest fans ever. So he'll absolutely adore these guys and actually want to take care of them and be motivated to learn to care for something.

Crowntails, I would get a 10g if I could, but I can't. Like I said above, I can't get bigger than a 5g. I know people prefer to keep platys in 10g, just like people prefer to keep bettas in 5g and up. But I know they can, when taken care of properly, also be in a 5g, I just am unsure about the bioload, so I don't know if 2 or 3 would be the preferable number there. That is what I am asking.


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

Nevermind  I figured it out with my friend n.n

Thank you for the advice


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

It's not a case of preference - platys are far too active to thrive in a 5 gallon. I'm not trying to be mean or rude, so please don't take it this way, but it simply isn't right to put your friend's son's preference for platys above their welfare. If a 5 gallon is all he can have, get a fish that is appropriate for that - don't put somebody's mere preference above a living creature's wellbeing.


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> It's not a case of preference - platys are far too active to thrive in a 5 gallon. I'm not trying to be mean or rude, so please don't take it this way, but it simply isn't right to put your friend's son's preference for platys above their welfare. If a 5 gallon is all he can have, get a fish that is appropriate for that - don't put somebody's mere preference above a living creature's wellbeing.


As I already said. I talked to my friend and we figured out a solution.

I'm not putting anyone's preference above anyone's wellbeing. He's 2, he doesn't even have preferences, just favorite characters :lol:


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Jade Angel said that she figured it out with a friend in post no.5. The thread will now be closed. 

Please refrain from posting rashly. If things cannot be worded nicely, sometimes it's best to not post at all.


----------

